# Auto Start an html file on a Flash Drive.



## tecknomage (Jun 21, 2007)

I have read the documents on this subject from Microsoft, but none quiet clear enough to answer my question.

I would like to create a Autoplay (not Autorun) Handler that would automatically run SETUP.EXE or INSTALL.EXE from CDs. This is for CD installs that do not have an AUTORUN.INF file.

How, please?


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

Place a file like this in the root..............

Example: File name; Autorun.inf

[autorun]
open = MyProgram.exe

or..

[AutoRun]
open=exe\autorun.exe


----------



## online_fixes (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anyone have one for an html file on a Flash Drive?


----------



## online_fixes (Jul 6, 2005)

Is there a piece of code that I can stick in to an inf file that will open and index.htm file when a Flash Drive is plugged in.

Thanks.


----------



## tecknomage (Jun 21, 2007)

devil_himself said:


> Place a file like this in the root..............
> 
> Example: File name; Autorun.inf
> 
> ...


I know that, but some software comes on CD without a Autorun.inf and I am getting tired of copying the CD, adding a Autorun.inf, and writing a new CD.

To restate, when I get an install (Setup.exe or Install.exe) CD without an Autorun.inf, I would like to Autoplay run the installer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If autostarting is enabled on removable drives, you can simply put it into the 
AUTOSTART.INF file.

[autorun]
open=C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe index.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't start multiple threads for the same issue. I've merged your threads here.


----------



## online_fixes (Jul 6, 2005)

I tried the following in a AUTOSTART.INF file on my Flash Drive and it still didn't work.
[autorun]
open=C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe index.htm

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a page on creating autorun entries, I shouldn't be doing this from memory. 

http://www.phdcc.com/shellrun/autorun.htm


----------



## online_fixes (Jul 6, 2005)

JohnWill

I gave your last suggestion a try but with no luck. This software probably works well on a CD but it must be the Flash Drive that is giving me the headache.

I have created HTML information pages for my for grand children and I want to add them to a Flash drive that they can hang around there neck when they go to Disney. If they would happen to get lost they can give the flash drive someone where ever they see a computer. 

Anyone can make this work for me I will send them the HTML code to create there own.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You could give them a U3 drive, it will launch the program of your choice when the U3 FLASH drive is inserted. Take a look at U3 for more info.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Autorun tool for removable USB flash drives


----------

